# My first camera!



## SpecialEffect (Dec 10, 2009)

Never really spent money on a camera until now. I saw the Samsung nx300, and fell in love with it. From the features, to the design!

I just ordered it yesterday at B&H. Along with a 32 GB SDHC Memory Card Extreme Pro Class 10.

Im really excited for this camera and all the learning i have ahead of me!
Hopefully its a good purchase, haha

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/909670-REG/Samsung_NX_300_Digital_Camera.html


----------



## Bubba Shrimp (May 7, 2012)

wow that's a awesome camera good purchase


----------



## PhillyMurse (Mar 11, 2013)

Agreed, that looks amazing! I still haven't taken that plunge. I just use my phone or a point and shoot. I'm interested to see what you think once you get it.


----------



## RunnerUW (Mar 26, 2013)

Congrats on the purchase! I took the leap from point and shoots and camera phones to an interchangeable lens camera last year and I have been ridiculously happy since. Beware, just like aquariums, photography can be very addicting. 

If you don't already have photo editing software that can handle .RAW files I highly recommend you invest in something. I use Adobe Lightroom. Apple Aperture is another popular program. Sometimes they have free trials to test them out. I didn't realize how much they can help recover highlights or shadows from difficult lighting situations. 

Enjoy your new camera!


----------



## SpecialEffect (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks for the comments!

To runner, im guessing this makes it even a better purchase.
According to reviews, the camera comes with Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 4.


----------



## jspk (Oct 7, 2012)

Update us when you get the camera!


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Now you can be an EVIL pimp! Technically not, but the club is open to all mirrorless interchangeable lens shooters.


----------

